# Ford 860 Hydraulics



## DaveDor (Oct 18, 2011)

Suspect have a hydraulic pump in need of overhaul - still working through the troubleshooting tree in the shop manual.

Have no concerns about rebuilding the pump myself, but can't find some of the special tools needed. Any Ideas on where to find them?

Now the item that really puzzles me  the Selector Lever. Everything I read tells me that this control lever is supposed to operate in two positions: 1. horizontal (position control), 2. down - draft control. However on this tractor the two positions are up and horizontal. 

As my hydraulics are not working now, I don't know if this is a problem, but is something assembled improperly or ...  do I have a mix of tractor parts from another unit?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try posting your problem in the Ford tractor section at  forums.yesterdaystractors.com


----------



## DaveDor (Oct 18, 2011)

sixbales said:


> Try posting your problem in the Ford tractor section at  forums.yesterdaystractors.com


Posted there and believe had the fix in work. Thanks


----------

